# I am looking for a Kempo school near Grand Rapids, Michigan.



## Cruentus (Jan 29, 2003)

It's not for me, but someone called me on the matter. I am not a Kenpo student, so I have no idea.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

Did you have any luck?


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 24, 2003)

Zero luck.

No big deal though. I don't even have the guys # anymore who asked me. Oh well. Thanks for askin'!


----------



## kenpoinstructor (Apr 13, 2017)

I just moved out here from San Diego, CA and opened a Kenpo Gym at Blues Gym in Grand Rapids area on Kalamazoo Ave. Great location. 25 years n Kenpo. 4th Degree Black Belt. 40 years in martial arts, Judo, JKD, Boxing, Ju-Jitsu, Aikido, Kali. Excellent training and teaching. #rd Generation under Chow/ Parker.

Call Tim at 858-736-6891. Taking on limited number of students only.


----------

